# modifier 80 - Can someone direct me



## cooper1 (Oct 15, 2008)

Can someone direct me of where to find info on what codes I can use modifier 80?

thanks


----------



## Kiana (Oct 15, 2008)

Go to the Noridian website enter in 2008 fee schedule, pick your state and locate MPFS indicator list.  This will give you clues on what Medicare wants for modifiers etc.  You'll also need the print out the summary sheet to help with how to read the fee schedule report.


----------



## lavanyamohan (Oct 15, 2008)

cooper1 said:


> Can someone direct me of where to find info on what codes I can use modifier 80?
> 
> thanks



Hello,
Modifiers -80 designate assistant surgeon services-
The assistant surgeon classifications assume that the assistant surgeon is board-certified or otherwise highly qualified as a skilled surgeon-

A physician assistant, employed by a physician, must use the physician's provider number and must bill on the same claim form as the physician/surgeon. Payment is 20% of the maximum allowance-

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/PFSlookup/  .


----------

